# Another Newbie! ^



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all 

Thought I would say hi, me(30) and DH (37) have been TTC for nearly two years. I have to be honest I expected to get pregnant so easily, I can't believe I thought that now.

We've both got fertility issues, I have high FSH-12, and my DH has sperm morphology problems, we have since found out that he has a variocele, not sure what the consultant wants to do about that?

We were diagnosed back in Aug 06 and I was put on six months of Clomid, I've just started my last pack.  Were going back to see the consultant in Feb if I am not pregnant by then he wants me to go on the waiting list for a laparoscopy and take another six months of Clomid while i'm waiting.

I would really like to hear from others in our situation.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Catlover

Welcome to FF you will find lots of people in similar situations and support on FF.
There is also a thread for clomid

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Take care and good luck on your journey and TTC.

L x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Cat Lover

Firstly a huge welcome to the site honey. So sorry to hear you are having problems trying to conceive  However, you have found the best place to be for lots of good advice, support and understanding, and you will make lots of new friends here 

JJ1 has already given you the link to the Clomid board, but here a few more you may be interested in:

IVF GENERAL CHITCHAT
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

ABBREVIATIONShttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

You dont say where you are from hun? We have a "meeting places" board and on there are groups of girls from the same geographical area who have their own threads to chatter on too (eg I am from North Yorkshire and I chat on the Yorkshire Girls thread). Check out the Meeting Places board and see if you can find somewhere near your area

MEETING PLACES
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=37.0

STARTING OUT & DIAGNOSIS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Good luck with ttc honey - I hope this last pack of Clomid is the one that works for you        

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Cat Lover

Welcome to FF, its a great place and will feel like home almost immediately. Everyone is lovely and I am sure that you will find the support of great value.

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck on this journey.    

All the best

Linda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi catlover and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems in trying for a baby - like u i thought it would be so easy to have a baby but i was also wrong!

This site is fantastic for advice and support and u wont look back! Be sure to follow the links that have been left for u.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Catlover 

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and hope you are finding your way around the place! 

Everyone is very friendly and supportive 

Wish you lots of luck in 2007

Linda xx


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all 

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the links, this site is like a huge encyclopedia on TTC!  
The abbreviations list will come in handy, Infertility is like learning a brand new language.


Take care all


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Cat lover

it sure is a whole world to learn about but with the girls on here you are in safe hands.

lots of love and luck for 2007

ZP


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Cat-Lover!

Sorry about your IF, but you're in the right place for lots of support    

My DH has a varicocele too - he has seen a urologist who wants to embolise it (block blood vessel), but won't do it until we have had our first go at ICSI and hopefully get some spare embies to freeze.  Apparently surgery runs the risk of testicle packing up working altogether, but if it works can improve sperm count 

Alot of evidence says varicocele doesn't affect sperm count anyway...?

Urologist also told DH to take Vitamin C with zinc everyday, and along with baggy boxers, lap top ban, no alcohol, etc we have improved our count from 0.18m with 0% morphology to 0.7m with 5% normal morphology which is much better for ICSI.

DH not so happy with the alcohol ban but I guess will be pay back time for me if we get lucky!

Good luck with the clomid  

Bec x


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Bec 

Thanks for replying it's good to hear from someone with similar problems.

Were going back to see the consultant in February, we've not seen him since we found out about the variocele, I've read lots of conflicting information about whether to get variocele treated or not, our consultant is of the opinion that success rates are low, Dh has not seen a urologist though did your ferfility consultant refer you to the urologist?

My dh has packed up alcohol since we found out about the morphology issue-I'm so proud of him, he's taken some stick from his mates with the "Why aren't you drinking type questions" count is ok morphology was 6% then 9%, he has switched to boxers, he used to just take a multivitamin from Boots, now he takes that with extra vitamin C, selenium, vitamin E, his multivits do contain 100% rda zinc, he's given up on baths too. Since he's made all these changes he's had 2 more SFA's so we'll find out if the changes have been worth it. 

Good luck with the ICSI

Cat Lover x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Cat-Lover

Our consultant did refer us to a Urologist after our first appointment - fortunately Urologist covered by our private health care insurance so DH seen within a week.  It was good to have an expert opinion.

Main reason for going ahead with embolising varicocele will be because it is actually quite big and gets very achey like a varicose vein.

Urologist was quite honest about debatable chance of it improving sperm count, but said that sometimes it can make a big difference (although can take 6-12 months for count to improve after procedure).

We've found easiest way to avoid the "why aren't you drinking qu.s" is to always take the car!

Really hope your counts have improved    

Bec


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

hey cat lover,

i'm new too and also in shropshire. i'm under dr bentick at the royal shrewsbury hospital. what about you? 

rosie xx


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Rosie 

I'm with Mr Bentick at Shrewsbury, although I do see him in Telford at the moment.

There is a support group called Hope for life, if you google Shropshire Fertility it brings it up, me and DH go to the Telford meetings, we find it helps to speak to like minded people.

Take Care xx Good luck with the EC


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cat lover & Rosie
Just spotted this and thought I'd leave you the Link to the SHROPSHIRE GIRLS thread 
come on over and lets wake the thread up  we need new blood   

CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------

